
How to *never* complete anything - vegancap
http://ewanvalentine.io/how-to-never-complete-anything/
======
teknologist
Part of this journey involves getting to grips with things like the KISS
principle – either through academia or learning the hard way. Keep up the good
work, you'll figure it out.

There were countless times where I've seen junior devs approach a problem by
thinking up the most complicated and clever solution possible, only to have to
rewrite it all later because it _just_ _wouldn 't_ _work_ in reality. It's
only after these hurdles that one discovers that the cleverness isn't in
creating complexity from the get go – it's in keeping things straightforward.

------
mmagin
What is this horrible new fad of making web pages not show any real content
until you scroll away from the title?

~~~
vegancap
I'm not a front-end dev, I just bought a theme and clicked 'install', I can
see why it's annoying though

